# dressing



## oliver_twisted (Mar 5, 2015)

Καλημέρα! Σε γαλλικό πωλητήριο, το οποίο όμως έχω σοβαρές υπόνοιες ότι έχει συνταχθεί από Ελβετό γαλλόφωνο, όπου στην περιγραφή του ακινήτου λέει:
_un appartement composé d'un séjour, une chambre, une cuisine américaine, un dressing, une salle de bains, un water-closets_
Πέρα από την κουζίνα αμερικάνικου τύπου που δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί είναι διαφορετική από τις άλλες και την τουαλέτα που αντί για το κλασικό wc που βλέπουμε συνήθως σε γαλλικά κείμενα έχουμε το water-closet, με προβληματίζει το dressing. Μήπως είναι walking closet; Τι λέτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2015)

Εδώ, στο γαλλογερμανικό, επιβεβαιώνει την υποψία σου (begehbarer Kleiderschrank = walking walk-in closet) αλλά, όπως βλέπεις, έχει ένδειξη unverified. Ίσως είναι κάτι καινούργιο ή ιδιωματικό (και δεν είναι εύκολο να ψάξεις σε ελβετικούς ιστότοπους για dressing γιατί βγάζει όλο σαλάτες. :)).

Από την πλειοψηφία των εικόνων για _Amerikanische Küche_, που βλέπω *εδώ*, θα έλεγα ότι περιγράφει μάλλον την κουζίνα με το έξτρα μπλοκ εργασίας/μαγειρικής/σερβιρίσματος στο κέντρο του δωματίου.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 5, 2015)

Κατατοπιστικός και ταχύτατος, όπως πάντα, Ντοκ. Σε χιλιοευχαριστώ! Τις καλημέρες μου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2015)

Καλημέρα, Όλι! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2015)

Μια λεξιλογική παρατήρηση: το σωστό είναι walk-in closet, όχι walking closet, παρά το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν αρκετές ανευρέσεις και από το δεύτερο στο γκουγκλ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 5, 2015)

Ωχ, όντως, έχεις δίκιο, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2015)

Ευχ, Άλεξ!


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2015)

Δε νομίζω ότι παιζουν ρόλο τα γερμανικά στο απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις Όλι. 

Για να βάλουμε και αποδέιξεις, από το Λαρούς ονλάιν:
dressing: Petite pièce placée près d'une chambre à coucher et aménagée pour ranger des vêtements et s'y habiller.
Συνώνυμο: vestiaire. 

Cuisine americaine ή cuisine ouverte: La cuisine américaine est un terme utilisé dans le secteur immobilier et qui renvoie à une cuisine ouverte sur une autre pièce, pouvant être une salle à manger ou un séjour. 
Αγγλιστί open plan kitchen, κουζίνα ανοιχτή/ με πάγκο κλπ. Αντίθετο: cuisine independant.


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Από την πλειοψηφία των εικόνων για _Amerikanische Küche_, που βλέπω *εδώ*, θα έλεγα ότι περιγράφει μάλλον την κουζίνα με το έξτρα μπλοκ εργασίας/μαγειρικής/σερβιρίσματος στο κέντρο του δωματίου.



Αν χρειαστεί, το μπλοκ που λέει ο Δόκτορας, ο ανεξάρτητος πάγκος εργασίας (και όχι μόνο), λέγεται _νησίδα_.



SBE said:


> ...
> Cuisine americaine ή cuisine ouverte: La cuisine américaine est un terme utilisé dans le secteur immobilier et qui renvoie à une cuisine ouverte sur une autre pièce, pouvant être une salle à manger ou un séjour.
> Αγγλιστί open plan kitchen, κουζίνα ανοιχτή/ με πάγκο κλπ. Αντίθετο: cuisine independant.



"Ενιαία κουζίνα", μόνο που κατά προτίμηση θέλει και το κατιτίς του (ενιαία με τι; ), με ενωτικό, π.χ. «ενιαία κουζίνα-καθιστικό», ή με πρόθεση, π.χ. «ενιαία κουζίνα με καθιστικό», αλλά λόγω στενότητας χώρου (pun intended) κυκλοφορεί και σκέτη.

Καλομαγειρέματα και καλή όρεξη, ώρα που είναι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 5, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, SBE και Δαεμάνε! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2015)

Βεστιάριο, λοιπόν, το dressing. Τουλάχιστον έτσι θα το απέδιδα εγώ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2015)

...
Το _βεστιάριο_ με στέλνει σε δημόσιους χώρους. Την _γκαρνταρόμπα_ σκέφτηκα, που είναι πιο κοντά στο οικιακό (σε σπίτι, έπιπλο ή χώρος όπου κρεμούν τα παλτά κτλ.), όμως κι αυτή παραπέμπει και σε δημόσιο χώρο αλλά και στο περιεχόμενο, στα ρούχα.


Επικουρικά όλα αυτά, γιατί με γυναίκες και διακόσμηση δεν μπλέκω που να με σταυρώσετε. 

—Crucifixion? 
—Ah, no. Freedom. 
—What? 
—Eh, freedom for me. They said I hadn't done anything, so I could go free and live on an island somewhere.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2015)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στο δικό μου μυαλό το "βεστιάριο" είναι ουδέτερος όρος, δεν τον βλέπω μόνο για δημόσιους χώρους.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2015)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο. 

Η γκαρνταρόμπα από την άλλη στο μυαλό μου ειναι το σύνολο των ενδυμάτων κάποιου, όχι το μέρος που τα φυλάει (το ξέρω ότι σημαίνει και τα δύο).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2015)

Δηλαδή, αν μου έλεγαν ότι σ' ένα μεγάλο και πολυτελές σπίτι υπάρχει και "βεστιάριο", εννοώντας αυτό που οι Αμερικάνοι λένε walk-in closet, μια χαρά θα μου πήγαινε. Τίποτα περίεργο δεν βλέπω.


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2015)

...
Αν ξαναδιαβάσετε το #12, θα δείτε ότι μάλλον έχω καλύψει τα σχόλιά σας, ποικιλοτρόπως.  Βεστιάριο λέτε; Βεστιάριο, ασφαλώς. Εσείς ξέρετε καλύτερα, εγώ ένας φτωχός και μόνος καουμπόης είμαι και βεστιάριο μόνο στο θέατρο έχω δει. Ξέρετε το θέατρο, εκείνο με τις αρτίστες, που ήρθανε μια φορά στο σαλούν...




Spoiler


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2015)

daeman said:


> Αν χρειαστεί, το μπλοκ που λέει ο Δόκτορας, ο ανεξάρτητος πάγκος εργασίας (και όχι μόνο), λέγεται _νησίδα_.
> ...



This kitchen island is also a giant aquarium






Robert Kolenik. Νησίδα με υφάλους.


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2017)

SBE said:


> Cuisine americaine ή cuisine ouverte: La cuisine américaine est un terme utilisé dans le secteur immobilier et qui renvoie à une cuisine ouverte sur une autre pièce, pouvant être une salle à manger ou un séjour.
> Αγγλιστί open plan kitchen, κουζίνα ανοιχτή/ με πάγκο κλπ. Αντίθετο: cuisine independant.





daeman said:


> ... "Ενιαία κουζίνα", μόνο που κατά προτίμηση θέλει και το κατιτίς του (ενιαία με τι; ), με ενωτικό, π.χ. «ενιαία κουζίνα-καθιστικό», ή με πρόθεση, π.χ. «ενιαία κουζίνα με καθιστικό», αλλά λόγω στενότητας χώρου (pun intended) κυκλοφορεί και σκέτη.



Και ελληνιστί, *σαλοκουζίνα*: ενιαίος χώρος σπιτιού διαμορφωμένος έτσι ώστε να χρησιμοποιείται ως σαλόνι και ως κουζίνα: _Γ__κρέμισε το μεσότοιχο και η κουζίνα με το καθιστικό έγιναν σαλοκουζίνα. Πολλά καινούρια διαμερίσματα, αντί για ξεχωριστό σαλόνι και κουζίνα, έχουν σαλοκουζίνα.

_Κάπως παλιακό φαίνεται, αλλά το προσθέτω επειδή έπεσα πάνω του κατά τύχη σήμερα.


----------

